# [CLOSED DUE TO INACTIVITY]



## WolfoxeCrevan (Mar 28, 2018)

In a virtual world gone haywire, everyone is experiencing... glitches.
They’ve gained abilities from other games and sprung up to the highest levels. But the game quests are gone!

This takes place in a small town in a failed VR game called “Project_SLife”

It is a casual SFW roleplay, PG-13

The main “problem” is that all game quests have been corrupted, and are gone. So the world is now called the “playground”

Here we go!
—————————-

*Tide accidentally activated the portal ability and drops into the town square, full of rowdy players.
She looks around, trying to find the blacksmith NPC for her next mission, but he is nowhere to be seen.
After asking around a bit, she discovers that the NPCs along with the missions were all gone, and that the game was glitching out.
This would require some investigation...*


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Mar 28, 2018)

((This is bump, in a way))
*Tide walks over to a nearby player, who looks uncomfortable, but more sane than anyone else here.*
Tide:“Hey, what exactly is going on?”
*The guy just looks at her, looking bored with the question*
Player:”Just look around, what do you see? Everyone is freaking out because our game just broke. But knowing the developers, it’ll be fixed by tommorow.”
*Tide isn’t sure she believes that.*


----------



## Inkblooded (Mar 28, 2018)

SLife? you mean second life? because thats definitely not PG-13


----------



## lacelamb11 (Mar 28, 2018)

_terminal.. loading [please be patient]...
_
The sheep waited with his eyes shut inside of the claustrophobic portal space he occupied as the world loaded up around him. It was a minute or two of silence, of seeing the loading bar stop and go; a glowing cyan bar within the darkness that surrounded him. At last, the sound of a computer starting up hummed in his floppy ears, and his eyes opened to the town square.


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Mar 28, 2018)

_Suddenly, there was a lizard-person.
_
Lizard-Person: Hi, I am a lizard-person.
*Does stuff in asterisks.*


----------



## Micro the fox (Mar 28, 2018)

Micro:well... I guess I'm reading this


----------



## Micro the fox (Mar 28, 2018)

*he picks up a old book about dogs*


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Mar 28, 2018)

Inkblooded said:


> SLife? you mean second life? because thats definitely not PG-13


((Simulated life, it was originally meant to be a game that recreates a life, with normal actions, but more extreme and with enemies))

@lacelamb11 
*Tide notices a blank avatar pop up. After a couple seconds, the skin loads and a sheep is standing still. Tide decides to wait by them until they finish loading, to tell them what’s going on.


----------

